# Routing a groove around a curved corner



## robandjolene (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm trying to findout how to rout a groove approx 5/8" away from a curved corner. I've just started making signs and would like to rout a groove around the edge.

Rob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rob

The real easy way is with the Colt and using the off set base or you can make one for your router (off set jig) that is screwed to your router base plate. easy to make one it just holds the bit off the edge by what every you set it at.

Almost all trim routers come with a fixture just for that type of job, the HF low end one comes with one too for 20.oo bucks you can have a nice little trim router with the fixture..that just screws to the side of the router base...
1/4" Trim Router

You can see one in my Uploads..Shop made one and the Colt

Amazon.com: Bosch PR20EVSNK Colt Installers Kit 5.7 Amp 1 Hp Fixed-Base Variable-Speed Router with 4 Assorted Bases and Edge Guide: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: BOSCH PR004 Offset Base With Roller Guide for the BOSCH Colt PR20EVSK & PR20EVSNK Palm Routers: Home Improvement
=======



robandjolene said:


> I'm trying to findout how to rout a groove approx 5/8" away from a curved corner. I've just started making signs and would like to rout a groove around the edge.
> 
> Rob


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

robandjolene said:


> I'm trying to findout how to rout a groove approx 5/8" away from a curved corner. I've just started making signs and would like to rout a groove around the edge.
> 
> Rob


Some proven ideas here that may be of help to you. The template method in the second requires a template guide as shown in the last shot.


----------



## robandjolene (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks, Harry, for sharing your knowledge. I made a template and used a bushing guide. Worked well. 

Rob


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As a hobbyist Mary It's unlikely that I shall be doing business with you however, I must give a plug for Chinese suppliers, communication in all my direct dealings with Chinese suppliers via ebay have been very satisfactory. My most recent purchase of 13 Forstner style bits was incredible in that I had reason to email the business on several occasions and replies were received almost by return and in excellent English, nothing was too much trouble for them. Also the first batch arrived in just four days, it can take up to two weeks to receive parcels from the Eastern side of Australia to the West! I wish you well.


----------

